# Cincinnati Sulpho Saline Springs and Bath House



## LC (Jul 2, 2017)

Hello all , hope all is fine with everyone . I recently picked up this bottle and have been trying to find out some history , rarity , and value , can not find a thing except for a small ad showing the location and info about the spring water in Cincinnati . Possibly put out by Christian Moerlein brewing company of Cincinnati , Ohio
I can not remember the posting a good long time ago where a Gentleman posted a sight where showing bottles I think that were listed in alphabetable order  showing rarity and so on . I remember sending them a pic of a Felix Fritz  round bottom soda from Covington , Ky that I dug years ago  . Does anyone remember the name a link to it . had a lot of great info on bottles . They showed this Fritz bottle in their listings but did not have a pic to show it . I was glad to send the pics to them . Anyone have a link to that great site ? Or does anyone have any info on this solpho saline bottle from Cincinnati . Posting pics , sorry they are not better . If cleaned this bottle would be a beauty with having so much embossing gone it  . If so let me know and thanks in advance .


----------



## nhpharm (Jul 2, 2017)

That is a very cool bottle for sure!


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Jul 2, 2017)

-

Hi LC, Is this the site you are possibly thinking of?
Your bottle is shown there but not a lot of information.

http://www.sodasandbeers.com/SABShowBottle.aspx?Bottle=57065AA&Firm_Number=57065

The home page for the site:

http://www.sodasandbeers.com/index.html

-0-​


----------



## CreekWalker (Jul 11, 2017)

I saw several links a few years ago. I was researching Covington Ky and Cincinnati O. sodas, Nice bottle!


----------



## sandchip (Jul 13, 2017)

Don't know anything about it, but it sure is a neat bottle.


----------



## LC (Mar 1, 2020)

Old Wiltshire said:


> -
> 
> Hi LC, Is this the site you are possibly thinking of?
> Your bottle is shown there but not a lot of information.
> ...


Sorry for a late thank you . Still have not found any positive information for it . one of my favorite sodas .


----------



## sandchip (Mar 2, 2020)

Still such a killer bottle.  The medicine top on a mineral water bottle shaped like a soda makes it even more special.


----------

